# Ορολογία του πόκερ



## nickel (Sep 20, 2010)

Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι ζήλεψα τα νήματα για τη σκακιστική ορολογία (στον Οβολώνα και εδώ), νήματα που ακόμα δεν έχω διαβάσει προσεχτικά, γιατί με ψυχοπλακώνει να συζητάνε οι άλλοι για παιχνίδι που κάποτε έπαιζα και να μην καταλαβαίνω τι λένε (μα τι είναι η ισπανική 4 ίππων; αναφώνησα, έχοντας μείνει στην ισπανική ομελέτα!).

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η έμπνευση ξεκίνησε από την τρύπα που βρήκα στα λεξικά, καθώς κανένας δεν έχει την _κέντα_! Και καλά να μην έχουν τη _βαριάντα_ του ζατρικίου, αλλά ούτε την _κέντα_ του πόκερ; Τι στο καλό, στερημένα παιδικά χρόνια πέρασαν οι λεξικογράφοι μας; Πώς είναι δυνατό να έχουν το _φλος_ στο ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ και να μην έχουν την _κέντα_;

Μια και το συγκεκριμένο χαρτοπαίγνιο (σε διάφορες βαριάντες παραλλαγές του) με συντρόφεψε πολύ περισσότερα χρόνια απ’ όσο το σκάκι, άντε να συμπληρώσουμε τα λεξικά μας και με αυτή την ορολογία. Θα ξεκινήσω από το *χρώμα*. Η λέξη _χρώμα_ μεταφράζει δύο αγγλικούς όρους: o ένας είναι το *suit*. Καλός ορισμός στο OED: Any of the four sets (distinguished by their several marks, as spades, clubs, hearts, diamonds) of which a pack of playing-cards consists. Κάποτε αυτό το έλεγαν και *φυλή*, αν και τον όρο αυτό τον έβλεπα μόνο σε βιβλία, ποτέ δεν άκουσα χαρτοπαίκτη να τον λέει. Στα λεξικά μας, μόνο το ΛΚΝ έχει «3. η μία από τις τέσσερις κατηγορίες των χαρτιών της τράπουλας» και τέρμα. Καλύτερος ορισμός: 
*χρώμα* μία από τις τέσσερις κατηγορίες στις οποίες χωρίζονται τα χαρτιά μιας τράπουλας ανάλογα με το χαρακτηριστικό σύμβολο που φέρουν: μπαστούνι (λέγεται και πίκα) ή σπαθί (τα οποία είναι μαύρου χρώματος) και καρό ή κούπα (τα οποία είναι κόκκινου χρώματος). ΣΥΝ. (λόγ.) φυλή.

Είναι φανερό ότι δεν ήταν έξυπνη επιλογή η χρήση της λέξης _χρώμα_ για τον όρο. Παρά ταύτα, _χρώμα_ είναι επίσης ο συνδυασμός πέντε φύλλων της ίδιας φυλής που δεν είναι στη σειρά, π.χ. πέντε πίκες ανάκατες. Στα αγγλικά αυτό είναι *flush*. Αν τα φύλλα της ίδιας φυλής (χρώματος) είναι και στη σειρά, τότε έχεις *straight flush*, που στα ελληνικά λέγεται (σκέτο) *φλος* και είναι το πιο δυνατό χαρτί (κονταροχτυπιέται μόνο με άλλο φλος). Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*φλος* (το) {άκλ.} (στο πόκερ και στην πόκα) ο ανώτερος συνδυασμός φύλλων, που αποτελείται από πέντε φύλλα διαδοχικά και τού ίδιου χρώματος: _φλος στις κούπες_.

Δεν μας έχει πει το ΛΝΕΓ τι είναι _χρώμα_, αλλά ευτυχώς στο τραπέζι δεν έρχεται ο άλλος με γνώσεις λεξικού, για να σου δηλώσει θριαμβευτικά «Φλος!» και να σου ανοίξει κούπες με καρό παρέα.

Και μια και ανέφερα το _straight flush_, φτάσαμε στην *κέντα*, που είναι η σειρά πέντε φύλλων (*straight* στα αγγλικά) οποιασδήποτε φυλής, δηλαδή φύλλα σε διαδοχική σειρά σύμφωνα με την ιεραρχία του παιχνιδιού (μετά από το 10: βαλές – ντάμα – ρήγας – άσος. Ο άσος μπορεί να μπει και πριν από το δύο).

Την _κέντα_ οι Γάλλοι τη λένε _suite_ (σειρά, ακολουθία), αλλά το _φλος_ το λένε _quinte flush_. Σύμφωνα με το Robert, για την κέντα χρησιμοποιούσαν το _quinte_ μέχρι το 1622 (τι στο καλό, τι άλλαξε από τη μια χρονιά στην άλλη;). Σημαίνει «πέμπτος» (και «πεντάδα»), από το λατινικό _quintus_. (Αποκλείεται να μην έχετε ακουστά τον Κάρολο Κουίντο.)

Αυτά τα λίγα για αρχή. Μια τρύπα βρήκα… Και αυτά είναι εύκολα. Κανέναν για στοιχήματα και ιπποδρομίες θέλουμε.

Μέχρι τώρα:
*φλος* straight flush (_It's better to have a straight flush where the top card is an ace_).
*χρώμα* 1 suit (of cards) (_The cards do not have to be of the same suit_) 2 flush (_I had a hand of four diamonds and wanted to make a flush_).
*κέντα* straight (_In some games you can use a joker to fill out a straight_).







_Φλος του βαλέ (Κερδίζει το φλος του δέκα)_





_Χρώμα στο ρήγα (Κερδίζει το χρώμα στην ντάμα)_





_Κέντα στο οχτώ (Κερδίζει την κέντα στο εφτά)_​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2010)

Χαρτιά δεν παίζω (ο λόγος είναι ένα βαθύ τραυματικό περιστατικό της πρώιμης προεφηβείας όπου εμπλέκονται μια ολοκαίνουργια φανέλα τερματοφύλακα και ένας φίλος πιο περπατημένος στην πόκα, που έπαψε να είναι φίλος αλλά απέκτησε μια ολοκαίνουργια φανέλα, και ένας από τους λίγους ισόβιους όρκους που καταφέρνω να κρατάω στη ζωή μου).

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν παρακολουθώ ορολογικά το θέμα. Ορίστε λοιπόν, η πρώτη σελίδα του άρθρου _Κερδίστε στο Πόκερ_ από το περιοδικό Λαβύρινθος (τεύχος 7, Δεκέμβρης 1982, σελ. 46) --ήξερα πως κάποτε θα μου φανεί χρήσιμο! :)

Ακολουθούν τέσσερις σελίδες περί πόκας, με περιγραφή των γνωστότερων τότε παιχνιδιών (Μαμούθ, Γωνία, Σταυρός --σκέτος και με καπέλο, Μπόμπες --σκέτες και με καπέλο, Ασανσέρ, Ρολόι, Κούκος --μονός και διπλός). Αν δεν ειμαι οφτόπικ , να σας τις σκανάρω κι αυτές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
> *φλος* (το) {άκλ.} (στο πόκερ και στην πόκα) ο ανώτερος συνδυασμός φύλλων, που αποτελείται από πέντε φύλλα διαδοχικά και τού ίδιου χρώματος: _φλος στις κούπες_.



Σίγουρα ισχύει το παράδειγμα (_φλος στις κούπες_); Εγώ ξέρω ότι λέμε το ανώτατο φύλο (_φλος στην ντάμα_) και, επειδή τα χρώματα (φυλές) έχουν ιεραρχία —η οποία και καθορίζει το τι γίνεται όταν χτυπηθούν δύο φλος στο ίδιο φύλο—, λέμε και _φλος στον ρήγα κούπα_. Το φλος στον άσο λέγεται *φλος ρουαγιάλ*, οπότε εκεί λέμε κατευθείαν το χρώμα (φυλή): _φλος ρουαγιάλ στις κούπες_.


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal, μην μου πεις ότι έχεις τεύχη του Λαβύρινθου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2010)

Μόνο αυτό σώθηκε SLY, δυστυχώς...


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

Φτου ρε γμτ...


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2010)

Ζαζ, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τους κανόνες, με όλες αυτές τις παραλλαγές που κυκλοφορούν πια. Ωστόσο, όταν έπαιζα εγώ, τα φλος και τα χρώματα και οι κέντες κονταροχτυπιόνταν στο μεγαλύτερο φύλλο αλλά όχι (το φλος και το χρώμα) ως προς τη φυλή. Δηλαδή, δύο φλος του ρήγα μοιράζονται τα λεφτά (αν και δεν είναι εντελώς άκυρο αυτό που είπες, κάποτε υπήρχε και ιεραρχία χρωμάτων, νομίζω «καρό - κούπες - σπαθιά - μπαστούνια»). 

Δόκτορα, ναι, ένα πιντιεφάκι με σκαναρισμένες όλες τις σελίδες του πόκερ θα είναι καλή ανάμνηση.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> αν και δεν είναι εντελώς άκυρο αυτό που είπες, κάποτε υπήρχε και ιεραρχία χρωμάτων, νομίζω «καρό - κούπες - σπαθιά - μπαστούνια»)


Πω πω... τώρα ένιωσα πολύ γέρος...  Πράγματι βλέπω πως πλέον δεν μετρά το χρώμα: http://www.gottoget.com/poker/poker-hand-tiebreakers.htm.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2010)

ΟΚ, το σχετικό pdf μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από εδώ. Είναι μεγαλούτσικο, 5 ΜΒ.  (Τώρα που πρόσεξα το συμπεριλαμβανόμενο εξώφυλλο θυμήθηκα και για ποιους πολλούς άλλους λόγους αγόραζα το περιοδικό...)


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

Πω πω τι μου θύμισες βρε drsiebenmal... σνιφ σνιφ.
Κάνε σκανάρισμα αν θες όλο το τεύχος, να έχουμε κάτι να αναπολούμε με συγκίνηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2010)

SLY said:


> Πω πω τι μου θύμισες βρε drsiebenmal... σνιφ σνιφ.
> Κάνε σκανάρισμα αν θες όλο το τεύχος, να έχουμε κάτι να αναπολούμε με συγκίνηση.


Ίσως επιλεκτικά, σιγά-σιγά (είναι και τα κακολυμένα σταυρόλεξα βλέπεις... ).


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> (είναι και τα κακολυμένα σταυρόλεξα βλέπεις... ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2010)

Διαβάζοντας τον Στάθη της «Ε» («κάνει μπλόφες με λοζέ εφτάρια στους σκασμένους άσσους»), θυμήθηκα το αδικημένο *λοζέ*, που είναι το ζευγάρι στο χέρι, από το μοίρασμα, σε αντιδιαστολή προς το ζευγάρι που φτιάχνεις με ένα στο χέρι και ένα ίδιο που πέφτει στη μέση (βλ. «σκασμένους άσους»).

Στα αγγλικά: *pair in hand, wired pair* (το άλλο: _open pair_)

Το _λοζέ_ δεν το έχουν τα λεξικά, οπότε μόνο εικασία μπορώ να κάνω για την προέλευσή του: να είναι από το γαλλικό _logé_; Δεν το ξέρω στο πόκερ και τα γαλλικά μου δεν βοηθούν.


----------



## rogne (Oct 8, 2010)

Όντως, nickel, από το γαλλικό _logé _πρέπει να είναι: "στο χέρι", δηλαδή "καλυμμένα" φύλλα, σε αντίθεση με τα "σκασμένα" (αυτά που έχουν πέσει στο τραπέζι και είναι "ανοιχτά", τα βλέπουν όλοι). 

Ο Στάθης της "Ε" μιλάει για την μπλόφα που πας να στήσεις όταν προσποιείσαι ότι έχεις τον τρίτο άσο (πέρα από τους δύο "σκασμένους"). Και φυσικά είναι καλή μπλόφα όταν έχεις δυο εφτάρια στο χέρι - τη βασίζεις κάπου τουλάχιστον...


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 9, 2010)

Να συμβάλω κι εγώ με τις σημειώσεις που έχω κρατήσει για το παιχνίδι και αν νομίζετε ότι επαναλαμβάνονται τα όσα είπαν οι προηγούμενοι, μπορείτε να τα σβήσετε. Τα έχω σημειώσει με σειρά από το καλύτερο προς το χειρότερο. Πάμε λοιπόν:

Κατάταξη φύλλων στο Πόκερ:
1. Φλος ρουαγιάλ: τα εξής πέντε φύλλα ίδιου χρώματος στη σειρά 10-J-D-K-Άσσος

2. Φλος (στρέιτ): πέντε οποιαδήποτε άλλα φύλλα ίδιου χρώματος στη σειρά.

3. Καρέ: τέσσερα ίδια φύλλα

4. Χρώμα: πέντε φύλλα ίδιου χρώματος ανεξαρτήτως σειράς

5. Φουλ: τρία ίδια φύλλα (νούμερα) μαζί με δύο άλλα ίδια (π.χ 3 ντάμες και 2 εφτάρια)

6. Κέντα: πέντε φύλλα στη σειρά ανεξαρτήτως χρώματος (μπαστούνι, σπαθί, κούπα, καρό)

7. Τρία ίδια φύλλα (ίδια νούμερα δηλαδή)

8. Δύο ζευγάρια (με ίδια νούμερα το καθένα)

9. Ένα ζευγάρι (με ίδια νούμερα)

10. Άσσος-Ρήγας


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

Διόρθωσα την περιγραφή του φουλ. Και το τσίπρειο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2010)

Και βέβαια στην πόκα, ανάλογα το παιχνίδι, μπορεί τα τρία ίδια να υπερτερούν της κέντας ή το φουλ να είναι ανώτερο από το χρώμα. Έτσι, ενώ ανακοινώνει ότι, π.χ., θα παίξει μαμούθ, ο τζογαδόρος λέει "κέντα-χρώμα" ή "τρία-φουλ". Κι αν δεν το πει, το ρωτάει κάποιος από το τραπέζι, εξόν κι αν το ξέρουν όλοι. Υπάρχει και ο συνδυασμός "τρία-χρώμα" -για κάποιους όλοι οι κούκοι είναι "τρία-χρώμα". Και επίθετο, κενταχρωμικός.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

Να που αναδεικνύονται όλες οι λεπτομέρειες της ελληνικής τσόχας! Δεν σκόπευα με τίποτα να καταπιαστώ με αυτές τις πολυπλοκότητες. Θα φοβήσουμε τα παιδιά και δεν θα θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με πόκα. Θα πάνε στο μπριτζ για πιο εύκολα. Άσε που πρέπει τώρα να βρω την προέλευση και τη μετάφραση του _κούκου_. Αηδόνι θα μου στοιχίσει!


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2010)

Αν θέλουν να πάνε στο μπριτζ, πες του να σου μεταφράσουν το vulnerability.


----------



## Alfie (Oct 9, 2010)

Σχετικά πρόσφατη είναι η εισαγωγή τράπουλας με τέσσερα χρώματα ώστε να αποφεύγονται τα λάθη (όπως αναφέρθηκε 4 κούπες και ένα καρό).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four-color_deck
Και μια που γίνεται αρχαιολογική ανασκόπηση (κάποια από τα παιχνίδια που αναφέρονται στο δημοσίευμα δεν τα έχω δει να παίζονται τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια)_ να προσθέσω ότι στην Ελλάδα ως τη δεκαετία του 60 το πόκερ παιζόταν με τράπουλα με 32 φύλλα. Οι γηραιότεροι ή οι συλλέκτες θα θυμάστε τις σχετικές τράπουλες της Ασπιώτη Έλκα.
Σιγά-σιγά καθιερώθηκε να προστίθενται εξάρια, πεντάρια και τεσσάρια ώστε να μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν τα διάφορα παιχνίδια με έξι ως εννέα παίκτες.
Δειλά-δειλά ήρθε και στην Ελλάδα η συνήθεια της Αμερικής και της Δυτικής Ευρώπης για χρήση ολόκληρης τράπουλας από τότε που μισάνοιξε η πόρτα για παιχνίδια σε τουρνουά όπως Texas hold'em.


----------



## Alfie (Oct 9, 2010)

Τώρα είδα τη διευκρίνιση του sarant. Αυτές οι διαφοροποιήσεις ισχύουν φυσικά μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Παντού αλλού είναι κέντα-φουλ λόγω των πιθανοτήτων
http://tinyurl.com/32coaxu


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

Κρίμα που δεν παίζω πια, αλλά θα επέμενα για τετράχρωμη τράπουλα πλέον! :)

Τη λειψή τράπουλα δεν την πρόλαβα (με τις τράπουλές μας, άλλωστε, παίζαμε και ξερή και κολιτσίνα). Αλλά _πόκερ_ με δίδαξε η μάνα μου, με τα 32 φύλλα και τους τέσσερις παίκτες, και αργότερα έμαθα για την ύπαρξη της αμερικάνικης πόκας, με τα παιχνίδια με κοινά φύλλα στη μέση, όπου για κάθε πρόσθετο παίκτη (πέμπτο, έκτο κ.λ.π.) προσθέταμε κι ένα φύλλο (τα εξάρια, τα πεντάρια κ.ο.κ.) στην τράπουλα. Τι μου θυμίζεις...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2010)

Η επόμενη λεξιμάζωξη λοιπόν θα έχει και πόκα event!  Να φέρουμε και τα πενταρέ, εξαρέ κλπ στην κουβέντα; ;) Ας μην πιάσουμε τα είδη πόκας... http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=64209&sid=ad34e10770cb4232f645404f6afb721f#p645820 :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

Τα βλέπω. Ένα ή δύο καρεδάκια, να μην παίζουμε εξάρια κι αηδίες.
Ποιος κάνει κάβα;

Δίχρωμη τράπουλα, γιατί όποιος μπερδεύει τις κούπες με τα καρό, μάλλον πρέπει να σταματήσει να πίνει ή να παίζει. Και τα δυο δεν θα του κάνουν καλό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Δεν το είχαμε πάρει χαμπάρι, αλλά λίγο πριν από τη συζήτησή μας είχε κυκλοφορήσει ολόκληρο ΦΕΚ (1404/2010) με τον κανονισμό του πόκερ. Καταθέτω πρώτα ολόκληρο το κείμενο στο συνημμένο και θα ακολουθήσει η ορολογία για όποιον έχει τη διάθεση να τη συζητήσει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

*ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ
(Διεθνείς όροι και ορισμοί των παιχνιδιών)

1. «Action» (Ακσιον / Ενέργεια / Πράξη / Δράση): *
Κάθε ενέργεια, που σχετίζεται με το παιχνίδι, όπως το να κάνει κάποιος τσεκ (check), να στοιχηματίζει (bet), να τοποθετεί στοίχημα ισόποσο με το υψηλότερο στοίχημα που αντιμετωπίζει (call) ή να το αυξάνει (raise), να αποσύρεται (fold ή pass) ή να αποκαλύπτει τα φύλλα του (show down), να υποδεικνύει το πλήθος των καρτών που παίρνει όταν τραβά φύλλο, να μοιράζει μία κάρτα ή και να ξεκινά το ανακάτεμα των καρτών. Όταν κάποιος παίκτης κάνει κάτι που έχει σχέση με το παιχνίδι και το οποίο μεταφέρει πληροφορίες για το χέρι του (φύλλο του), μπορεί επίσης να εκληφθεί ως ενέργεια / δράση.

*2. «Action out of turn» (Ακσιον άουτ οφ τερν / Ενέργεια (πράξη) εκτός σειράς): *
Κάθε ενέργεια, που σχετίζεται με το παιχνίδι, στην οποία προβαίνει ο κρουπιέρης ή ένας παίκτης πριν να έρθει η σειρά του να ενεργήσει, πριν, δηλαδή, δράσει άλλος ενεργός παίκτης, που έχει προτεραιότητα έναντι αυτού.

*3. «All-in» (Ολ ιν / Όλα μέσα / Ρέστα): *
Η ενέργεια ενός παίκτη να τοποθετεί όλες τις μάρκες του στο ποτ (pot), να τις στοιχηματίζει δηλαδή για το αποτέλεσμα ενός γύρου (χεριού). Το συνολικό αυτό ποσό δεν επιτρέπεται να υπερβαίνει το επιτρεπόμενο στοίχημα, στα παιχνίδια προκαθορισμένων ορίων (fixed limit ή structured games), ή, σε περίπτωση που ισχύει επιλογή αύξησης στοιχήματος, το επιτρεπόμενο στοίχημα συν την αύξηση αυτή (raise). Ο παίκτης μπορεί να κερδίσει το συγκεκριμένο μέρος του ποτ στο οποίο έχει συνεισφέρει μάρκες, συν το ίδιο ποσό μαρκών από κάθε παίκτη που παραμένει στο ποτ.

*4. «Ante» ή «Ante wager» (Αντε ή Αντε γουέιτζερ / Αρχικό στοίχημα): *
Ένα προκαθορισμένο, και αναλογικά μικρό, χρηματικό ποσό, το οποίο σύμφωνα με απόφαση του Καζίνο, πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί ως στοίχημα, από κάθε παίκτη, που επιθυμεί να λάβει χαρτιά, πριν αυτά μοιραστούν, πριν, δηλαδή, την έναρξη του παιχνιδιού.

*5. «Bet» (Μπετ / Στοιχηματίζω ή Στοίχημα): *
Η ενέργεια του παίκτη να τοποθετεί ένα στοίχημα στο ποτ (pot) σε κάθε γύρο πονταρίσματος ή οι μάρκες που τοποθετήθηκαν εντός του ποτ, δηλαδή, αυτό καθαυτό το στοίχημα του παίκτη. Ο παίκτης δεσμεύεται να τοποθετήσει ένα στοίχημα, αν ανακοινώσει την πρόθεσή του να στοιχηματίσει.

*6. «Betting round» (Μπέτιν ράουντ / Γύρος τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων): *
Μετά από κάθε στάδιο μοιράσματος ενός χεριού, κάθε παίκτης με τη σειρά του, έχει μία ευκαιρία να στοιχηματίσει και να απαντήσει στα στοιχήματα των άλλων παικτών, πριν το επόμενο στάδιο μοιράσματος του χεριού. Ο γύρος τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων, είναι ένας πλήρης κύκλος στοιχηματισμού, ανάμεσα στα μοιράσματα των καρτών, κατά την εξέλιξη ενός χεριού.

*7. «Betting structure» (Μπέτιν στράκτσουρ / Δομή στοιχηματισμού / Τρόπος τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων): *
Ο καθορισμός του ποσού, που οι παίκτες δύνανται να στοιχηματίζουν σε κάθε γύρο στοιχημάτων, μέχρι να διαμορφώσουν το συνδυασμό τους (μέχρι να σχηματίσουν, δηλαδή, το χέρι τους). Στα παιχνίδια προκαθορισμένων ορίων (fixed limit games ή structured), τοποθετούνται αρχικά στοιχήματα (antes), τυφλά στοιχήματα (blinds) και υπάρχουν δύο όρια στοιχημάτων: το πρώτο όριο αφορά στους δύο πρώτους γύρους μοιράσματος καρτών στους παίκτες, το δεύτερο όριο αφορά στους επόμενους γύρους μοιράσματος καρτών στους παίκτες. Η δομή των στοιχημάτων ορίζεται και διαφοροποιείται, για κάθε τραπέζι, από το Καζίνο.

*8. «Blind bet» ή «Blind» (Μπλάιντ μπετ ή Μπλάιντ / Στοιχηματισμός στα τυφλά / Τυφλό στοίχημα): *
α) Η ενέργεια τοποθέτησης ενός στοιχήματος από τον παίκτη «στα τυφλά», είτε, δηλαδή, πριν μοιραστούν οι κάρτες, είτε κατά τη διάρκεια ενός γύρου πονταρίσματος, πριν μοιραστεί η επόμενη κάρτα, χωρίς ο παίκτης να γνωρίζει ποια θα είναι η κάρτα αυτή. β) Το (τυφλό) στοίχημα, το οποίο απαιτείται να τοποθετήσουν οι παίκτες που θα ενεργήσουν από τους πρώτους, σε ένα γύρο πονταρίσματος, πριν να μοιρασθούν οι κάρτες, για να ξεκινήσει η δράση, αλλά και το (τυφλό) στοίχημα, που τοποθετείται από έναν παίκτη πριν μοιραστεί σε αυτόν μια κάρτα. Το τυφλό στοίχημα είναι ένα ενεργό στοίχημα. Αν κάποιος επόμενος παίκτης δεν κάνει call ή raise, τότε το τυφλό στοίχημα μπορεί να κερδίσει το ποτ. Όπου στον παρόν άρθρο αναφέρεται ο όρος «τυφλό», στο καζίνο δύναται επίσης να χρησιμοποιείται ο ισοδύναμος όρος «αβλεπί» (π.χ. τυφλό στοίχημα ή αβλεπί στοίχημα, το μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημα ή το μεγάλο αβλεπί στοίχημα, ο δείκτης του μεγάλου τυφλού στοιχήματος ή ο δείκτης του μεγάλου αβλεπί στοιχήματος κ.λπ.). γ) Το τυφλό στοίχημα απαιτείται να τοποθετείται από τους παίκτες πριν αυτοί λάβουν κάρτες. Για το λόγο αυτό, αν παίκτης λάβει κάρτες χωρίς, προηγουμένως, να έχει τοποθετήσει τυφλό στοίχημα, ο παίκτης υποχρεούται να το τοποθετήσει. Εάν παρά την, ως άνω, υποχρέωσή του, ο παίκτης αρνηθεί να τοποθετήσει τυφλό στοίχημα, το συγκεκριμένο χέρι ακυρώνεται και στο επόμενο μοίρασμα ο μεν δείκτης παραμένει στο ίδιο μέρος ο δε παίκτης που αρνήθηκε να τοποθετήσει το τυφλό στοίχημα, κατά τα ανωτέρω, δε λαμβάνει κάρτες για όλο το γύρο.

*9. «Big bet» (Μπιγκ μπετ / Μεγάλο στοίχημα): *
Σε παιχνίδια στα οποία, είτε καθορίζεται όριο στοιχημάτων σε αναλογία προς το ποτ (το μισό ποτ ή όλο το ποτ), είτε δεν καθορίζεται όριο στοιχημάτων, τα στοιχήματα, δηλαδή δεν οριοθετούνται, (παιχνίδια pot limit ή no limit, αντίστοιχα), μπιγκ μπετ λέγεται ένα μεγάλο στοίχημα. Σε παιχνίδια στα οποία τα όρια στοιχημάτων καθορίζονται, από το Καζίνο, σε συγκεκριμένα (δύο) ποσά (παιχνίδια fixed limit ή structured), μπιγκ μπετ είναι το στοίχημα των τελευταίων γύρων πονταρίσματος.

*10. «Big blind» (Μπιγκ μπλάιντ / Το μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημα): *
Το μεγαλύτερο τυφλό στοίχημα, που τοποθετείται πριν το μοίρασμα των καρτών. Στα παιχνίδια με δύο τυφλά στοιχήματα, είναι το στοίχημα που τοποθετείται από το δεύτερο παίκτη στα αριστερά του δείκτη του κρουπιέρη. Στα παιχνίδια τα οποία είτε τα όρια στοιχημάτων καθορίζονται σε συγκεκριμένα ποσά, χωρίς καμία διακύμανση ή μεταβολή, (fixed limit ή structured limit), είτε τα στοιχήματα μπορεί να κυμαίνονται (εκτείνονται) ανάμεσα σε δύο συγκεκριμένα (σταθερά) όρια, (flexible bet ή spread limit), το μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημα, συνήθως, ισούται με το ελάχιστο στοίχημα. Στα παιχνίδια τα οποία, είτε καθορίζεται όριο στοιχημάτων σε αναλογία προς το ποτ, (το μισό ποτ ή όλο το ποτ), είτε δεν καθορίζεται όριο στοιχημάτων, τα στοιχήματα, δηλαδή δεν οριοθετούνται, (pot limit ή no limit, αντίστοιχα) το μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημα, συνήθως, ισούται με το διπλάσιο του μικρού τυφλού στοιχήματος.

*11. «Big blind button» (Μπιγκ μπλάιντ μπάτον / Ο δείκτης του μεγάλου τυφλού στοιχήματος): *
Ο πλαστικός δείκτης που τοποθετείται μπροστά από έναν παίκτη, ο οποίος δεν τοποθέτησε το μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημά του και ο οποίος, προκειμένου να λάβει κάρτες (χέρι), πρέπει, να τοποθετήσει το ως άνω στοίχημά του.

*12. «Blind game» (Μπλάιντ γκέιμ / Παιχνίδι με τυφλά στοιχήματα): *
Κάθε παιχνίδι, στο οποίο οι παίκτες απαιτείται να τοποθετήσουν τυφλά στοιχήματα.

*13. «Board» (Μπορντ / Ανοικτές κοινόχρηστες κάρτες ή Ανοικτές κάρτες στο χέρι): *
Στα παιχνίδια με κοινόχρηστες κάρτες (ή αλλιώς «Board» παιχνίδια, όπως είναι το Texas Hold'Em και το Omaha), μπορντ ονομάζονται οι κάρτες που τοποθετούνται ανοικτές, (με την εμπρόσθια όψη τους προς τα πάνω, με φανερή, δηλαδή, την αξία τους), προς κοινή χρήση όλων των συμμετεχόντων παικτών. Στα παιχνίδια χωρίς κοινόχρηστες κάρτες (ή αλλιώς «Stud» παιχνίδια, όπως είναι το 5 Card Stud και το / Card Stud), μπορντ ονομάζονται οι ανοικτές κάρτες στο φύλλο (χέρι) ενός παίκτη.

*14. «Board game» (Μπορντ γκέιμ): *
Ένα παιχνίδι στο οποίο οι παίκτες χρησιμοποιούν κοινόχρηστες κάρτες, στο κέντρο του τραπεζιού (όπως είναι το Texas Hold'Em και το Omaha).

*15. «Boxed card» (Μπόξτ κάρντ / Ανοιχτή κάρτα): *
Μία κάρτα που εμφανίζεται μέσα στην τράπουλα με αποκαλυμμένη την εμπρόσθια όψη της (με φανερή την αξία της), ενώ οι υπόλοιπες κάρτες της τράπουλας εμφανίζονται με την οπίσθια όψη τους, δηλαδή με καλυμμένη την αξία τους.

*16. «Bring-in» (Μπρινκ-ιν / Βάζω μέσα): *
Στα «Stud» παιχνίδια είναι ένα αναγκαστικό στοίχημα, η τοποθέτηση του οποίου, ανάλογα το διεξαγόμενο παιχνίδι, συνήθως, απαιτείται, όταν ένας παίκτης έχει, είτε την κάρτα υψηλής αξίας, είτε την κάρτα χαμηλής αξίας.

*17. «Broken game» (Μπρόουκεν γκέιμ / Παιχνίδι που διακόπηκε): *
Το παιχνίδι η συνέχεια του οποίου διακόπηκε / σταμάτησε, συνήθως, διότι, περιορίστηκαν οι συμμετέχοντες σε αυτό.

*18. «Burn» (Μπερν / Καίω): *
Μετά το αρχικό μοίρασμα των καρτών, ο κρουπιέρης, σε κάθε επόμενο γύρο και πριν την έναρξη διανομής καρτών στους παίκτες, βγάζει υποχρεωτικά την πρώτη κάρτα της τράπουλας εκτός παιχνιδιού, (την ακυρώνει / την καίει) και, χωρίς να την εμφανίσει (αποκαλύψει) στους παίκτες, την τοποθετεί κάτω ή δίπλα από τις μάρκες στο ποτ.

*19. «Burn card» (Μπερν κάρτ / Καμένη κάρτα): *
Η πρώτη κάρτα της τράπουλας που αφαιρείται, από τον κρουπιέρη, από την κορυφή της τράπουλας, μετά από κάθε γύρο στοιχημάτων και, χωρίς να εμφανιστεί (αποκαλυφθεί) στους παίκτες, τοποθετείται κάτω ή δίπλα από τις μάρκες στο ποτ. Αυτή η κάρτα, που ονομάζεται καμένη κάρτα, δε χρησιμοποιείται για τη διεξαγωγή του παιχνιδιού. Στο παιχνίδι δύνανται να χρησιμοποιηθούν καμένες κάρτες, εξαιρετικά και μόνον όταν οι εναπομείνασες κάρτες δεν επαρκούν, για να συμπληρωθεί το μοίρασμα ενός χεριού (βλέπε common cards).

*20. «Button» ή «Dealer button» (Μπάτον ή Ντήλερ μπάτον / Ο δείκτης ή Ο δείκτης του κρουπιέρη): *
Ο πλαστικός δείκτης που τοποθετείται μπροστά από έναν παίκτη, σε κάθε γύρο πλήρους παιχνιδιού (παρτίδα / χέρι), για να δηλώσει, ότι αυτός θα λάβει τελευταίος κάρτες και θα ενεργήσει τελευταίος σε ένα γύρο πονταρίσματος. Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή θέση, καθώς ο παίκτης που κάθεται σε αυτήν, θα είναι ο τελευταίος που θα ενεργήσει στο flop, turn, και river. Για τον πρώτο γύρο παιχνιδιού, (το πρώτο χέρι), σύμφωνα με απόφαση του καζίνο, το δείκτη δύναται να λαμβάνει είτε ο παίκτης που ευρίσκεται στην πρώτη ενεργή δεξιά θέση του Κρουπιέρη είτε ο παίκτης, που μετά από διαδικασία τυχαίας επιλογής, (τραβήγματος), επέλεξε, από τις 13 κάρτες ενός χρώματος, αυτήν με την υψηλότερη αξία. Ακολούθως, ο δείκτης θα μετακινείται στο τραπέζι, ανά θέση, με κατεύθυνση αυτήν των δεικτών του ρολογιού, κατά την ολοκλήρωση κάθε γύρου πλήρους παιχνιδιού (παρτίδας / χεριού).


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

*21. «Button Games» (Μπάτον γκέιμς / Παιχνίδια με δείκτες): *
Παιχνίδια στα οποία ο παίκτης, που υποχρεούται να δράσει / ενεργήσει πρώτος, καθορίζεται από τη θέση του δείκτη του κρουπιέρη, και ειδικά τα παιχνίδια με κοινόχρηστες κάρτες, (board games), αλλά και τα παιχνίδια στα οποία επιτρέπεται η αντικατάσταση κάποιων εκ των καρτών ενός παίκτη (draw games).

*22. «Buy-in» (Μπάι-ιν / Αγοράζω): *
Η αγορά μαρκών αξίας, πριν την έναρξη του παιχνιδιού, αλλά και το ελάχιστο χρηματικό ποσό (minimum buy-in), που, σύμφωνα με απόφαση του Καζίνο, απαιτείται για να συμμετάσχει ένας παίκτης σε μία παρτίδα.

*23. «Call» (Κολ / Τοποθετώ το υψηλότερο στοίχημα που αντιμετωπίζω): *
Η ενέργεια ενός παίκτη, όταν αντιμετωπίζει ένα στοίχημα, που προηγούμενος παίκτης έθεσε, να επιλέξει να συνεχίσει να διεκδικεί το ποτ, τοποθετώντας στοίχημα ισόποσο με το υψηλότερο στοίχημα που αντιμετωπίζει ή, σε περίπτωση που οι υφιστάμενες μάρκες του είναι λιγότερες από το ύψος του συγκεκριμένου στοιχήματος, τοποθετώντας ως στοίχημα όλες τις υπολειπόμενες μάρκες του (all-in). Σε παιχνίδια με τυφλά στοιχήματα (blind games), ο πρώτος παίκτης που στοιχηματίζει μετά την αρχική μοιρασιά, για να εξακολουθήσει να συμμετέχει στο παιχνίδι, θα κάνει call, στοιχηματίζοντας ποσό ίσο με το τελευταίο τυφλό στοίχημα (big blind). Ο παίκτης δεσμεύεται να τοποθετήσει ένα στοίχημα ισόποσο με το υψηλότερο, να κάνει δηλαδή call, αν ανακοινώσει την πρόθεσή του να το πράξει. Άλλες επιλογές ενός παίκτη, που αντιμετωπίζει ένα στοίχημα, είναι να το αυξήσει (raise) ή να παραδοθεί (fold), να αποσυρθεί, δηλαδή, από το παιχνίδι.

*24. «Cap» (Καπ / Κορυφή ή Ανώτατο ποσό γκανιότας): *
Είναι το ανώτατο χρηματικό ποσό σε Ευρώ που δύναται να εισπράττεται από το Καζίνο ως προμήθεια (γκανιότα).

*25. «Cardroom» ή «Card Area» (Κάρντρουμ ή Κάρντ Έρια / Χώρος διεξαγωγής παιχνιδιών πόκερ): *
Κάθε χώρος (κτιριακή εγκατάσταση), κυρίας χρήσεως, της επιχείρησης Καζίνο, της παραγρ.1, του άρθρου 2, του παρόντος Κανονισμού, εντός του οποίου, επιτρέπεται να διεξάγονται μόνον οι παραλλαγές και οι διαγωνισμοί (tournaments / τουρνουά) πόκερ του παρόντος άρθρου. Ο χώρος αυτός, στον οποίο παραμένουν μόνον οι συμμετέχοντες στα διεξαγόμενα σε αυτόν παιχνίδια, δια λόγους διασφάλισης της απρόσκοπτης διεξαγωγής τους: α. Έχει όλες τις απαραίτητες άδειες, της παραγράφου 6, του άρθρου 3 του παρόντος Κανονισμού (όπως, πολεοδομικές, πυρασφάλειας κ.λ.π.), β. Τηρεί όλους τους, κατά περίπτωση, όρους και λοιπές προϋποθέσεις, που απαιτούνται από τον παρόντα Κανονισμό να πληροί ο «χώρος παιχνιδιών του Καζίνο», [όπως: απεικονίζεται σε αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο με αποτύπωση των τραπεζιών παιχνιδιών του, τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές του ελάχιστου απαιτούμενου λειτουργικού χώρου της παραγράφου 5, του άρθρου 3 του παρόντος Κανονισμού, εποπτεύεται από το κλειστό, ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα οπτικοακουστικής παρακολούθησης (C.C.T.V.) του Καζίνο, έχει κοινή είσοδο με τους λοιπούς χώρους παιχνιδιών του Καζίνο ή, εάν η πρόσβαση από τους υπάρχοντες χώρους παιχνιδιών του Καζίνο δεν είναι εφικτή, για λόγους χωροταξικούς, ανεξάρτητη είσοδο, αλλά ελεγχόμενη, σαν αυτή των χώρων privee, κ.λ.π.], γ. Εφόσον είναι μέρος ή τμήμα του υπάρχοντος χώρου παιχνιδιών του Καζίνο, δύναται να διαχωρίζεται από τα λοιπά τραπέζια και μηχανήματα τυχερών παιχνιδιών με οποιοδήποτε πρόσφορο τρόπο (όπως κινητές μπάρες ή διαχωριστικά, κ.λπ.) είτε μόνιμα είτε προσωρινά.

*26. «Cards speak» (Καρντς σπηκ / Μιλούν οι κάρτες): *
Η παραδοχή, ότι το χέρι ενός παίκτη μιλά από μόνο του και χρειάζεται μόνον ν αποκαλυφθεί ορθά στο τραπέζι, για να διεκδικήσει το ποτ. Κατά την αποκάλυψη των καρτών, ιεραρχείται το χέρι (φύλλο) του παίκτη, σύμφωνα με την αξία των καρτών που το συνθέτουν, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητος ο ορθός λεκτικός προσδιορισμός του από τον παίκτη.

*27. «Check» (Τσέκ / Κάνω τσεκ / Δικαίωμα): *
Η πράξη παραίτησης του παίκτη, από το δικαίωμά του να ξεκινήσει το γύρο τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων, διατηρώντας, όμως, το δικαίωμά του να προβεί σε κάποια ενέργεια (δράση / κίνηση / action) στη συνέχεια, εάν άλλος παίκτης ξεκινήσει τη διαδικασία πονταρίσματος. Με την ενέργεια αυτή, ο παίκτης παραμένει στο παιχνίδι, αν και δεν έχει ποντάρει, κάτι που έχει δικαίωμα να πράξει αργότερα, σε αντίθεση με τις ενέργειες «fold» (φόλντ) ή «pass» (πάς), με τις οποίες ο παίκτης θέτει εαυτόν εκτός παιχνιδιού.

*28. «Check Out» (Τσεκ Άουτ / αναχωρώ): *
Η πράξη ενός παίκτη, που έχει σειρά να ενεργήσει, να αποσύρεται από το παιχνίδι και να μην διεκδικεί το ποτ (να προβαίνει, δηλαδή, σε fold ή pass) ακόμη και όταν δεν αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο στοίχημα, δεν έχει δηλαδή προηγηθεί στοίχημα άλλου παίκτη.

*29. «Check-raise» (Τσεκ ρέιζ / Δικαίωμα & Αύξηση): *
Η πράξη ενός παίκτη να διατηρεί δικαίωμα (check) κι έπειτα να αυξάνει (raise) το στοίχημα που, στη συνέχεια, τοποθετεί ένας παίκτης.

*30. «Collection» (Κολέκσον / Συλλογή): *
Είναι η συλλογή, είτε των χρημάτων, με τη βοήθεια παλέτας, είτε των διαφόρων δεικτών (buttons), είτε του δικαιώματος παρακράτησης του Καζίνο (της γκανιότας).

*31. «Collusion» (Κολούζον / Συνέργεια ή συνεργασία): *
Η καθ οιονδήποτε τρόπο, και για οιονδήποτε λόγο, συνεργασία δύο ή περισσοτέρων παικτών. Η ενέργεια αυτή απαγορεύεται.

*32. «Commission» ή «Rake» (Κομίσιον ή Ρέικ / Προμήθεια ή Γκανιότα): *
Το δικαίωμα παρακράτησης του Καζίνο (γκανιότα), είτε από τα κέρδη του παιχνιδιού, όταν ορίζεται σε ποσοστό επί του ποσού που κερδίζει ο / οι νικητής / -ές (επί του ποτ), είτε σε συγκεκριμένο χρηματικό ποσό ανά παίκτη ή και χρονική περίοδο συμμετοχής του στο παιχνίδι, είτε, τέλος, σε συγκεκριμένο χρηματικό ποσό ανά παίκτη (τέλος εγγραφής / συμμετοχής), για την απόκτηση δικαιώματος συμμετοχής του σε διαγωνισμό. Η προμήθεια ορίζεται από το Καζίνο ξεχωριστά για κάθε τραπέζι ή για κάθε διαγωνισμό και οι παίκτες ενημερώνονται σχετικά, πριν την έναρξη διεξαγωγής του παιχνιδιού. Το ποσό αυτό αποτελεί το Μικτό Κέρδος Παιχνιδιών του Καζίνο, συλλέγεται από το Καζίνο και περιέρχεται στο «Κουτί φύλαξης γκανιοτών» της παραγράφου Β.109 του παρόντος άρθρου.

*33. «Common card» (Κόμον κάρντ / Κοινή κάρτα): *
Στα «Stud» παιχνίδια, κοινή ονομάζεται η κάρτα, που μοιράζεται με αποκαλυμμένη την εμπρόσθια όψη της (την αξία της), στην περίπτωση που δεν επαρκούν οι εναπομείνασες κάρτες, ώστε να μοιρασθεί από μία σε κάθε παίκτη, η οποία και χρησιμοποιείται, έπειτα, από όλους τους ενεργούς παίκτες, για τη διαμόρφωση του συνδυασμού τους, κατά την αποκάλυψη των καρτών τους.

*34. «Community cards» (Κομιούνιτι κάρντς / Κοινόχρηστες κάρτες): *
Στα «Board» παιχνίδια, είναι οι κάρτες που τοποθετούνται με αποκαλυμμένη την εμπρόσθια όψη τους [με την αξία τους φανερή (face-up)], στο κέντρο του τραπεζιού και μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν από όλους τους παίκτες, προκειμένου αυτοί να διαμορφώσουν τον καλύτερο δυνατό συνδυασμό για το παιχνίδι. Στα «Stud» παιχνίδια είναι οι κοινές κάρτες (common cards) που χρησιμοποιούνται από όλους τους παίκτες, όταν οι κάρτες δεν επαρκούν για να μοιραστούν από μία στον κάθε συμμετέχοντα παίκτη, κατά τον τελευταίο γύρο πονταρίσματος.

*35. «Cut» (Κάτ / Κόψιμο): *
Ο διαχωρισμός της τράπουλας από τον κρουπιέρη, με μία πλαστική κάρτα κοψίματος, σε δύο στήλες (σε 2 τμήματα) και η εν συνεχεία επανένωση των στηλών αυτών, με την τοποθέτηση της κάτω στήλης πάνω από την στήλη, που ήταν πριν από πάνω, χωρίς να αλλάζει η σειρά των καρτών μέσα σε κάθε στήλη.

*36. «Cut card» ή «Cutting card» (Κάτ-κάρντ ή Κάτιν κάρντ / Κάρτα κοψίματος): *
Η πλαστική κάρτα, που δεν χρησιμοποιείται στο παιχνίδι ως κάρτα αξίας, αλλά κόβεται επ' αυτής από τον κρουπιέρη το επάνω τμήμα της τράπουλας, έτσι ώστε, με την τοποθέτησή του, κάτω από το τμήμα που ήταν πριν από πάνω, να εμποδίζονται οι παίκτες από το να δουν το τελευταίο χαρτί της τράπουλας, όταν μοιράζονται τα φύλλα.

*37. «Dead Blind» (Ντεντ μπλάιντ / Ανενεργό τυφλό στοίχημα»): *
Ένα τυφλό στοίχημα που δεν αποτελεί τμήμα του στοιχήματος ενός παίκτη. Αυτού του είδους το τυφλό στοίχημα, τοποθετείται αφενός σε παιχνίδια στα οποία οι παίκτες έχουν συμφωνήσει ότι κάθε παίκτης, περιστροφικά και εκ περιτροπής, θα τοποθετήσει ένα αρχικό υποχρεωτικό στοίχημα (ante), για λογαριασμό των υπολοίπων παικτών και αφετέρου στα «board» παιχνίδια, (αυτά με τις κοινόχρηστες κάρτες), όπου ένας παίκτης δεν έχει τοποθετήσει τα τυφλά στοιχήματα που πρέπει και τα καλύπτει από θέση, άλλη από τη συνήθη θέση των τυφλών στοιχημάτων.

*38. «Dead hand» (Ντεντ χαντ / Ακυρο χέρι / Χέρι που δεν διεκδικεί το ποτ): *
Το χέρι που, σύμφωνα με τα κατά περίπτωση οριζόμενα του παρόντος άρθρου, δεν δικαιούται, πλέον, μερίδιο από το ποτ.

*39. «Deal» (Ντηλ / Μοίρασμα): *
Η διανομή / το μοίρασμα καρτών στους παίκτες ή η τοποθέτησή τους στο τραπέζι και, γενικότερα, όλη η διαδικασία του παιχνιδιού, από το ανακάτεμα και το μοίρασμα των καρτών που γίνεται πάντοτε από τον κρουπιέρη, μέχρι και την απονομή του ποτ (pot) στον νικητή.

*40. «Deal Around» (Ντηλ αράουντ / Μοίρασμα πέριξ ενός παίκτη): *
Η ενέργεια του κρουπιέρη να μην μοιράσει κάρτες σε έναν παίκτη, για να συμμετάσχει στο παιχνίδι, είτε από απαίτηση του ιδίου του παίκτη, είτε δια λόγους πειθαρχίας ή διατήρησης ελέγχου του παιχνιδιού.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

*41. «Dealer» (Ντήλερ / Κρουπιέρης / Τεχνικός επιτραπέζιων παιχνιδιών): *
Ο υπάλληλος του Καζίνο που ανακατεύει, κόβει και μοιράζει τα χαρτιά, χειρίζεται το ποτ και διευθύνει τη διεξαγωγή του παιχνιδιού.

*42. «Dealt-out button» (Ντέλτ άουτ μπάτον / Δείκτης αποκλεισμού): *
Ο πλαστικός δείκτης που τοποθετείται, από τον Κρουπιέρη, μπροστά από έναν παίκτη, για να ορίσει, ότι ο συγκεκριμένος παίκτης δε θα λάβει κάρτα, στο συγκεκριμένο γύρο (χέρι).

*43. «Deck» (Ντεκ / Τράπουλα): *
Μία πλήρης σειρά από 52 κάρτες / τραπουλόχαρτα.

*44. «Deck Change» (Ντεκ τσέιντζ / Αλλαγή τράπουλας): *
Η απόσυρση της τράπουλας που χρησιμοποιείται στο παιχνίδι και η αλλαγή της με άλλη, καινούργια τράπουλα, που γίνεται σύμφωνα με απόφαση του καζίνο, τηρουμένης και της διαδικασίας της παραγράφου Γ.1.α), του παρόντος άρθρου.

*45. «Defective deck» (Ντιφέκτιβ ντεκ / Ελαττωματική τράπουλα): *
Μία ακατάλληλη τράπουλα για το παιχνίδι που διενεργείται, όπως μία τράπουλα που περιέχει λάθος αριθμό καρτών, διπλές ίδιες κάρτες, έναν ή περισσότερους τζόκερ, πέντε ή περισσότερες ίδιες κάρτες, διαφορετικά σχέδια ή χρώματα στην όπισθεν όψη της, κάρτες που είναι σημαδεμένες, γρατζουνισμένες ή που μπορούν να διαβαστούν, χωρίς να κοιτάζει κάποιος στην έμπροσθεν όψη τους, κ.ά..

*46. «Discards» (Ντίσκάρντς / Χρησιμοποιημένες κάρτες): *
Οι κάρτες που έχουν εγκαταληφθεί / παραδοθεί από τους παίκτες, οι οποίοι αποσύρθηκαν από το παιχνίδι (έκαναν fold / pass).

*47. «Draw» ή «Five Card Draw» (Ντρο ή Φάιβ καρντ ντρο / Παιχνίδι αποσυρομένων και ανταλλασσομένων καρτών): *
α) Ένα παιχνίδι με κάρτες (τραπουλόχαρτα), που, συνήθως, παίζεται με δύο γύρους τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων, στο οποίο μοιράζονται, αρχικώς, πέντε κάρτες σε κάθε παίκτη κι έπειτα τους δίδεται η δυνατότητα να τις αντικαταστήσουν, με άλλες κάρτες της τράπουλας, τις οποίες επιλέγουν με τυχαία σειρά. β) Μία ανταλλαγή καρτών, στην οποία προβαίνει ένας παίκτης, κατά την οποία ο παίκτης αυτός πετά / αποσύρει κάρτες από το φύλλο (χέρι) του και λαμβάνει ισάριθμες κάρτες, σε αντικατάσταση των αποσυρθεισών.

*48. «Entry stake» (Εντρι στέϊκ / Αρχικό χρηματικό ποσό συμμετοχής σε διαγωνισμό): *
Το αρχικό χρηματικό ποσό συμμετοχής σε κάθε διαγωνισμό, που ορίζεται από το Καζίνο και καταβάλλεται από τους συμμετέχοντες σε αυτόν, προκειμένου ^αποκτήσουν την αρχική μπάνκα μαρκών του διαγωνισμού (Tournament chips). Η μπάνκα αυτή αντιστοιχεί σε προκαθορισμένο πλήθος πόντων (μονάδων) συμμετοχής στο συγκεκριμένο διαγωνισμό. Το συνολικό άθροισμα, σε ευρώ, του αρχικού χρηματικού ποσού συμμετοχής όλων των παικτών, πλέον του αθροίσματος, σε ευρώ, του ποσού των επαναληπτικών συμμετοχών, στην περίπτωση που το Καζίνο, στους ειδικούς όρους και προϋποθέσεις του διαγωνισμού, έχει προβλέψει τη δυνατότητα επαναληπτικών συμμετοχών, ισούται με το έπαθλο που απονέμεται στον παίκτη ή μοιράζεται στους παίκτες, στη λήξη του διαγωνισμού και σύμφωνα με τους όρους αυτού.

*49. «Exposed card» ή «Flashed card» (Εξπόουζτ καρντ ή Φλάστ καρντ / Κάρτα που, πιθανότατα, εξετέθη σε κοινή θέα): *
Η κλειστή κάρτα ενός παίκτη που την είδε, ή βάσιμα πιθανολογείται ότι την είδε, ένας ή περισσότεροι παίκτες, πλέον αυτού για τον οποίο και, αποκλειστικά, προοριζόταν.

*50. «Fixed bet» ή «Structured bet» (Φιξτ μπετ ή Στρά-κτσουρτ μπετ / Προκαθορισμένο στοίχημα): *
Στοίχημα προκαθορισμένης αξίας.

*51. «Fixed Limit» ή «Structured limit» (Φιξτ λίμιτ ή Στράκτσουρτ Λίμιτ / Πόκερ με προκαθορισμένα όρια στοιχήματος): *
Παιχνίδι πόκερ στο οποίο τα όρια στοιχημάτων καθορίζονται, από το Καζίνο, σε συγκεκριμένα ποσά. Δεν επιτρέπεται καμία διακύμανση ή μεταβολή στα στοιχήματα, σε κανένα γύρο πονταρίσματος, εκτός της τοποθέτησης, από τον παίκτη στο πότ (pot), όλων του των μαρκών (all-in).

*52. «Flexible bet» ή «Spread limit» ή «Unstructured limit» (Φλέξιμπλ μπετ ή σπρεντ λίμιτ ή Ανστράκτσουρτ Λίμιτ / Κυμαινόμενο στοίχημα): *
Είναι ένα στοίχημα, του οποίου η αξία μπορεί να κυμαίνεται (εκτείνεται), ανάμεσα σε δύο συγκεκριμένα (σταθερά) όρια.

*53. «Flop» (Φλόπ / Πτώση & αποκάλυψη καρτών): *
Οι τρεις (3) πρώτες κοινόχρηστες κάρτες (community cards), οι οποίες μοιράζονται κλειστές και εν συνεχεία αποκαλύπτονται ταυτόχρονα, μετά το πέρας του πρώτου γύρου πονταρίσματος (τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων).

*54. «Fold» ή «Pass»(Φόλντ ή Πας / Παράδοση / Απόσυρση / Πάσο): *
Όταν ένας παίκτης αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο στοίχημα και έχει σειρά να ενεργήσει, δύναται να αρνηθεί να τοποθετήσει στοίχημα ίσο με το υψηλότερο διαμορφωμένο (call) και να παραδώσει τις κάρτες του. Με αυτή του την ενέργεια, δεν υποχρεούται να συμμετέχει με επιπλέον χρήματα στο ποτ (pot), αλλά, αποποιούμενος κάθε ενδιαφέροντος για αυτό, δε μπορεί και να το κερδίσει, θέτει, δηλαδή, εαυτόν εκτός παιχνιδιού, (παραδίδεται / αποσύρεται).

*55. «Fouled deck» (Φάουλτ ντεκ / Αλλοιωμένη τράπουλα): *
Μία τράπουλα, που έχει, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, πειραχθεί / αλλοιωθεί, π.χ. από τον κρουπιέρη ο οποίος την ανέμιξε με το φύλλο ενός παίκτη που αποσύρθηκε από το παιχνίδι, ή με καμένες κάρτες ή με το φύλλο ενός παίκτη, το οποίο ακυρώθηκε. Επίσης, μία τράπουλα που περιλαμβάνει μία επιπλέον κάρτα ή δύο ίδιες κάρτες (π.χ. δύο 9 μπαστούνι).

*56. «Free card» (Φρη καρντ / Ελεύθερη κάρτα ή Ντούκου): *
Όταν κανένας παίκτης δεν ενεργεί, (bet, call, raise, fold ή pass, show down) σε έναν γύρο στοιχημάτων, τότε ο κρουπιέρης καίει μία κάρτα, που ονομάζεται free card, χωρίς κανένας να τοποθετεί χρήματα στο pot και ακολούθως, εάν πρόκειται για παιχνίδι Texas Hold'em ή Omaha, μοιράζει το turn ή το river και εάν πρόκειται για παιχνίδι 5 Card Stud ή / Card Stud, μοιράζει από μία κάρτα σε κάθε παίκτη.

*57. «Head to head» ή «Heads up» (Χεντ του χέντ ή Χεντς απ / Μονομαχία): *
Περίπτωση κατά την οποία, μένουν μόνο δύο εν ενεργεία παίκτες στο παιχνίδι, όπου ο κάθε παίκτης παίρνει το δείκτη με τη σειρά, το δε μικρό και μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημα τοποθετούνται με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο, όπως στην περίπτωση που υπάρχουν περισσότεροι από δύο παίκτες.

*58. «Hand» (Χαντ / Χέρι / Φύλλο): *
Ένα παιχνίδι από μία σειρά παιχνιδιών σε αλληλουχία, δηλαδή, μια μοιρασιά, αλλά και οι κάρτες που έχει στην κατοχή του ένας παίκτης και του επιτρέπουν να συμμετέχει στο παιχνίδι ή ο συνδυασμός των καρτών αυτών, με τον οποίο ένας παίκτης διεκδικεί το ποτ.

*59. «Hold'em» (Χόλντεμ / Παραλλαγή Πόκερ): *
Οποιοδήποτε παιχνίδι, στο οποίο πέντε κοινόχρηστες κάρτες, που όλοι οι παίκτες μπορούν να τις χρησιμοποιούν, για τη διαμόρφωση του συνδυασμού καρτών τους (για το χέρι τους), απλώνονται, με την εμπρόσθια όψη τους (με φανερή την αξία τους), στο τραπέζι. Οι τρεις πρώτες από αυτές, που μοιράζονται και μαζί, ονομάζονται «flop», η επόμενη κάρτα ονομάζεται «the turn» ή «fourth street» και η τελευταία, πέμπτη κάρτα, ονομάζεται «the river» ή «fifth street». Όλα τα Hold'em παιχνίδια ξεκινούν με την υποχρεωτική τοποθέτηση ενός ή περισσοτέρων τυφλών στοιχημάτων, γνωστών ως «blinds». Όταν ένα παιχνίδι κατονομάζεται ως «Hold'em», χωρίς περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση, εννοείται ότι πρόκειται για την παραλλαγή του Πόκερ «Texas Hold'em».

*60. «Hole cards» (Χόουλ κάρντς / Κρυφές κάρτες): *
Οι κάρτες που μοιράζονται στον παίκτη κλειστές, χωρίς, δηλαδή, να αποκαλύπτεται η αξία τους. Μόνον αυτός ο παίκτης μπορεί να τις δει και συνεχίζει να τις κρατά κρυφές, έως το πέρας του παιχνιδιού (του γύρου / του χεριού).


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

*61. «Limits» (Λίμιτς / Όρια): *
Το εύρος / τα όρια, ή, η διάρθρωση των στοιχημάτων.

*62. «Limit game» (Λίμιτ γκέιμ / Παιχνίδι με όρια): *
Ένα παιχνίδι, με δομημένα στοιχήματα, στο οποίο καθορίζεται το ύψος του χρηματικού ποσού που δύναται να τοποθετηθεί ως στοίχημα, σε κάθε γύρο τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων. Στα περισσότερα παιχνίδια με όριο, καθορίζονται δύο στοιχήματα, το μεγάλο και το μικρό, με το μικρό στοίχημα να τοποθετείται στους πρώτους γύρους τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων και το μεγάλο στοίχημα, που ισούται με το διπλάσιο του μικρού στοιχήματος, να τοποθετείται στους επόμενους γύρους τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων.

*63. «Little Blind» ή «Small Blind» (Λίτλ μπλάιντ ή Σμολ μπλάιντ / Το μικρό αρχικό τυφλό στοίχημα): *
Το μικρότερο τυφλό στοίχημα, που τοποθετείται πριν το μοίρασμα των καρτών. Είναι το πρώτο στοίχημα, που τοποθετείται από τον πρώτο παίκτη, στα αριστερά του δείκτη του κρουπιέρη. Στα παιχνίδια τα οποία είτε τα όρια στοιχημάτων καθορίζονται σε συγκεκριμένα ποσά, χωρίς καμία διακύμανση ή μεταβολή (fixed limit ή structured limit), είτε τα στοιχήματα μπορεί να κυμαίνονται (εκτείνονται) ανάμεσα σε δύο συγκεκριμένα (σταθερά) όρια (flexible bet ή spread limit), το μικρό τυφλό στοίχημα ισούται, συνήθως, με το ένα τρίτο (1 / 3) ή το ήμισυ (1 / 2) ή τα δύο τρίτα (2 / 3) του ελαχίστου στοιχήματος. Στα παιχνίδια τα οποία, είτε καθορίζεται όριο στοιχημάτων σε αναλογία προς το ποτ (το μισό ποτ ή όλο το ποτ), είτε δεν καθορίζεται όριο στοιχημάτων, τα στοιχήματα, δηλαδή δεν οριοθετούνται, (pot limit ή no limit, αντίστοιχα) το μικρό τυφλό στοίχημα, συνήθως, ισούται με το με το ένα τρίτο (1 / 3) ή το ήμισυ (1 / 2) του μεγάλου τυφλού στοιχήματος.

*64. «Live Blind» (Λάιβ μπλάιντ / Ζωντανό τυφλό στοίχημα): *
Ένα τυφλό στοίχημα, το οποίο είναι τμήμα του στοιχήματος του παίκτη στον αρχικό γύρο τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων, [εν αντιθέσει με το ανενεργό τυφλό στοίχημα (dead blind) ή το αρχικό στοίχημα (ante), τα οποία δεν αποτελούν τμήμα του στοιχήματος του παίκτη], το οποίο ο παίκτης δύναται να αυξήσει, όταν έρθει η σειρά του να ενεργήσει, ακόμη και εάν έχει τοποθετήσει χρήματα στο ποτ.

*65. «Lock-Up button» ή «Reserve button» (Λόκαπ μπάτον ή Ριζέρβ μπάτον / Δείκτης κράτησης ή δέσμευσης θέσης): *
Ο δείκτης, που τοποθετείται από τον Κρουπιέρη μπροστά από μία θέση στο τραπέζι, για να δηλώσει ότι αυτή είναι κενή και δύναται να διατεθεί, στον παίκτη που έχει προτεραιότητα να την καταλάβει.

*66. «Main pot» (Μέιν ποτ / Το πρωτεύον ποτ): *
Το ποτ, που δημιουργείται (ολοκληρώνεται), με τις μάρκες ενός παίκτη, ο οποίος έχει προβεί στην ενέργεια «All-in», έχει, δηλαδή, τοποθετήσει όλες τις μάρκες του στο ποτ. Το πρωτεύον ποτ, διαφοροποιείται από το «Side Pot», το οποίο δεν περιλαμβάνει τις τελευταίες μάρκες του προαναφερθέντος παίκτη, αλλά δημιουργείται από τα στοιχήματα των παικτών, τα οποία τοποθετούνται στη συνέχεια, μετά την ενέργεια «All-In». Βλέπε και «Side Pot».

*67. «Minimum buy-in» (Μίνιμουμ μπάι-ιν / Η ελάχιστη αγορά συμμετοχής): *
Το ελάχιστο χρηματικό ποσό, που υποχρεούται να καταβάλει ένας παίκτης, για να προμηθευτεί μάρκες, ώστε να διασφαλίσει μία θέση στο παιχνίδι και το οποίο κυμαίνεται ανάλογα με τη δομή των στοιχημάτων του τραπεζιού και τον ισχύοντα κανονισμό του Καζίνο (table stakes & the rules of the house).

*68. «Misdeal» (Μισντήλ / Λανθασμένο μοίρασμα): *
Η ενέργεια του λανθασμένου μοιράσματος ή το λανθασμένα μοιρασμένο χέρι, που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το εξ' αρχής ανακάτεμα των καρτών και το μοίρασμα ενός άλλου χεριού, από τον κρουπιέρη.

*69. «Missed blind» (Μιστ μπλάιντ / Μη τοποθετηθέν τυφλό στοίχημα): *
Ένα απαιτούμενο τυφλό στοίχημα που δεν τοποθετήθηκε, διότι ο παίκτης επέλεξε να μην το τοποθετήσει ή απουσίαζε από το τραπέζι.

*70. «Missed blind button» (Μιστ μπλάιντ μπάτον / Ο δείκτης μη τοποθετηθέντος τυφλού στοιχήματος): *
Ο δείκτης που τοποθετείται από τον κρουπιέρη, μπροστά από έναν παίκτη, για να δείξει, αφενός ότι ο συγκεκριμένος παίκτης δεν τοποθέτησε τυφλό στοίχημα και αφετέρου ποιο στοίχημα δεν τοποθετήθηκε (μικρό τυφλό, ενδιάμεσο τυφλό, κ.λπ.) και πρέπει να αναπληρωθεί.

*71. «Muck» (Μακ / Απορριφθείσες κάρτες): *
Ο σωρός από απορριφθείσες κάρτες, δηλαδή, από: i) κάρτες των παικτών που αποσύρθηκαν (έκαναν fold), ii) καμένες κάρτες και iii) κάρτες που απέμειναν από την τράπουλα, μετά την ολοκλήρωση του μοιράσματος καρτών στους παίκτες.

*72. «No limit» (Νο λίμιτ / Χωρίς όριο): *
Παιχνίδι πόκερ στο οποίο τα στοιχήματα δεν οριοθετούνται. Οι παίκτες, όταν έρθει η σειρά τους να δράσουν (να ενεργήσουν), δύνανται να τοποθετήσουν ως στοίχημα, ένα οποιοδήποτε ποσό έως και το σύνολο των χρημάτων που έχουν μπροστά τους, ή να αυξήσουν το στοίχημά τους κατά το ποσό αυτό, ανεξάρτητα από το γύρο στοιχήματος.

*73. «Odd chip» (Οντ τσιπ - Μονή / Περιττή μάρκα): *
Όταν μοιράζονται τα ποτς μεταξύ των νικητών (στα split παιχνίδια) απομένει, κάποιες φορές, μία μονή μάρκα, που αποκαλείται Odd chip, η οποία, μη δυνάμενη να κοπεί στα δύο, παραχωρείται στον πρώτο ενεργό παίκτη μετά το δείκτη του κρουπιέρη.

*74. «Omaha» (Όμαχα / Παραλλαγή Πόκερ): *
Ένα παιχνίδι με πέντε κοινόχρηστες κάρτες, στο οποίο οι παίκτες λαμβάνουν τέσσερις κλειστές κάρτες, (χωρίς να είναι φανερή η αξία τους), ώστε να τις χρησιμοποιήσουν, μαζί με τις κοινόχρηστες, για τη διαμόρφωση του συνδυασμού καρτών τους (για το χέρι τους). Οι παίκτες πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν δύο από τις τέσσερις κλειστές κάρτες τους, ούτε περισσότερες ούτε λιγότερες, μαζί με τρεις από τις κοινόχρηστες κάρτες, ούτε περισσότερες ούτε λιγότερες, ώστε να δημιουργήσουν τον καλύτερο δυνατό συνδυασμό (το χέρι τους). Το παιχνίδι ονομάζεται και «Omaha Hold'em».

*75. «Opening bet» (Όπενιν μπετ / Το πρώτο στοίχημα): *
Το πρώτο στοίχημα σε ένα γύρο παιχνιδιού. Στα παιχνίδια με κοινόχρηστες κάρτες (board games), τα πρώτα στοιχήματα είναι τα τυφλά. Στα «stud» παιχνίδια, είναι τα πρώτα στοιχήματα που απαραιτήτως τοποθετούνται, για να ξεκινήσει η δράση / το παιχνίδι. Τα «antes» δεν θεωρούνται ως στοιχήματα.

*76. «Opening fill» (Όπενιν φιλ / Αρχική προκαταβολή / Άνοιγμα Τραπεζιού): *
α. Όταν στα τραπέζια διεξάγονται παιχνίδια των παραγράφων A.1.α έως και A.1.δ του παρόντος άρθρου: Το ύψος του αποθέματος μαρκών αξίας και πλακών (αρχική προκαταβολή) κάθε τραπεζιού, υπολογίζεται ξεχωριστά και ορίζεται, κατά την κρίση του Καζίνο, ανάλογα με τον τρόπο στοιχηματισμού, τη δομή των στοιχημάτων και το ύψος αυτών, του κάθε διεξαγόμενου παιχνιδιού, ώστε με το απόθεμα αυτό να εξυπηρετούνται, με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο, οι ανάγκες διεξαγωγής του παιχνιδιού του κάθε τραπεζιού. Επειδή κατά τη διεξαγωγή των παιχνιδιών αυτών αντίπαλοι, καθενός από τους συμμετέχοντες παίκτες είναι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι συμπαίκτες τους, ενώ το Καζίνο, παρέχει το χώρο και τα τεχνικά μέσα και υλικά, που απαιτούνται για τη διεξαγωγή τους, καθώς επίσης και το αναγκαίο προσωπικό (κρουπιέρη, κ.λπ.) για το συντονισμό και τον έλεγχο της κάθε διαδικασίας διεξαγωγής και δεν διακυβεύει τα χρηματικά αποθέματά του, το σύνολο της αξίας των αρχικών προκαταβολών των τραπεζιών αυτών δεν προσμετράται για τον υπολογισμό του Χρηματικού Αποθέματος του Ταμείου του Καζίνο, της παραγράφου 10, του άρθρου 12, του παρόντος Κανονισμού. Η αρχική προκαταβολή κάθε τραπεζιού γνωστοποιείται, εγγράφως στο Κλιμάκιο των Εντεταλμένων για τον Έλεγχο Υπαλλήλων της Διεύθυνσης Εποπτείας Καζίνων του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού πριν το λογιστικό άνοιγμα των τραπεζιών τυχερών παιχνιδιών του Καζίνο. β. Όταν στα τραπέζια διεξάγονται παιχνίδια των παραγράφων A.1.ε έως και A.1.ζ του παρόντος άρθρου: Όταν τα τραπέζια πόκερ του Καζίνο χρησιμοποιούνται για τη διεξαγωγή διαγωνισμών του παρόντος άρθρου, δεν υφίσταται Ταμείο μαρκών Αξίας ή Πλακών (FLOAT), διότι οι διαγωνισμοί διεξάγονται με ειδικές μάρκες, που δεν αναγράφουν χρηματική αξία, αλλά πόντους / μονάδες (Tournament chips / Μάρκες Τουρνουά / Μάρκες διαγωνισμού). γ. Για όλα τα τραπέζια παιχνιδιών του παρόντος άρθρου, οι διατάξεις της παραγράφου 1.α) του άρθρου 12, του παρόντος κανονισμού, δεν εφαρμόζονται και δεν ισχύουν.

*77. «Open pair» ή «Exposed pair» (Όπεν πέαρ ή Εξπόουζτ πέαρ / Ανοικτό ή εκτεθειμένο ζεύγος): *
Στα «Stud» παιχνίδια, είναι ένα εμφανές ζεύγος στα ανοικτά φύλλα, (στο ανοικτό τμήμα του χεριού) ενός παίκτη.

*78. «Over-blind bet» ή «Straddle bet» (Όβερ μπλάιντ μπετ ή Στραντλ μπετ / Υπέρτερο τυφλό στοίχημα): *
Ένα ζωντανό, εκούσιο, τυφλό στοίχημα, που τοποθετείται πριν το μοίρασμα καρτών στους παίκτες. Συνήθως, απαιτείται να τοποθετείται μόνον από τον παίκτη που ευρίσκεται αμέσως αριστερά εκείνου που τοποθέτησε το μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημα (big blind), η δε χρηματική του αξία είναι η διπλάσια του μεγάλου τυφλού. Οι παίκτες που ευρίσκονται αμέσως αριστερά των παικτών εκείνων που τοποθετούν «στραντλ» στοιχήματα, επιτρέπεται να τοποθετούν νέα υπέρτερα στοιχήματα, που ονομάζονται «re-straddles» («ρεστράντλς»).

*79. «Pickup» (Πίκαπ / Συλλογή μαρκών παίκτη που απουσιάζει επί μακρόν): *
Η συλλογή, από τον κρουπιέρη, και απομάκρυνση των μαρκών ενός παίκτη, που απουσιάζει από τραπέζι στο οποίο διεξάγεται παιχνίδι, για χρονικό διάστημα μεγαλύτερο των δέκα (10) λεπτών, και η παράδοσή τους στο Ταμείο του Καζίνο, προς φύλαξη για τον παίκτη, προκειμένου να αποδεσμευτεί η θέση του και να διατεθεί στον παίκτη που έχει προτεραιότητα να την καταλάβει.

*80. «Pot» (Ποτ / Σύνολο στοιχημάτων): *
Οι μάρκες που έχουν τοποθετηθεί ως στοιχήματα (αρχικά, τυφλά, call, κλπ.), στο κέντρο του τραπεζιού και διεκδικούνται από τους παίκτες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

*81. «Pot limit» (Ποτ λίμιτ / Με όριο στοιχήματος το ποτ): *
Παιχνίδι πόκερ στο οποίο oι παίκτες, όταν έρθει η σειρά τους να δράσουν (να ενεργήσουν), δύνανται ή να τοποθετήσουν ως στοίχημα ή να αυξήσουν το στοίχημά τους κατά ένα οποιοδήποτε ποσό έως και το σύνολο του ποτ, όπως αυτό έχει διαμορφωθεί τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή.

*82. «Protecting a hand» (Προτέκτιν ε χαντ / Προστατεύοντας το χέρι): *
Η διασφάλιση, ότι το φύλλο (χέρι) ενός παίκτη, παραμένει άθικτο όταν διεκδικεί το ποτ και ότι δεν αλλοιώνεται κατά κανένα τρόπο, ούτε, παρασύρεται -ακούσια- από τον κρουπιέρη, για να τοποθετηθεί στο σωρό των χρησιμοποιημένων καρτών. Αυτός ο όρος συχνά χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει την παρεμπόδιση άλλων παικτών από το να δούν τις κλειστές κάρτες ενός παίκτη.

*83. «Race-off» (Ρέις οφ / Μάρκες εκτός διαγωνισμού): *
Η διαδικασία απομάκρυνσης, από το τραπέζι, των μαρκών μικρής αξίας (των μαρκών, που αναγράφουν μικρό αριθμό πόντων / μονάδων), όταν δεν είναι πλέον απαραίτητες, λόγω αλλαγής ορίων στοιχήματος σε διαγωνισμό.

*84. «Rank» (Ρανκ / Τάξη ή σειρά ή ιεράρχηση): *
Η ιεράρχηση (της αξίας) των καρτών [Άσσος (όταν χρησιμοποιείται με τη μικρότερη δυνατή αξία του), 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, Βαλές, Ντάμα, Ρήγας, Ασσος].

*85. «Raise» (Ρέιζ / Αυξάνω το υψηλότερο στοίχημα που αντιμετωπίζω): *
Η ενέργεια ενός παίκτη, να επιλέξει να συνεχίσει να διεκδικεί το πότ, τοποθετώντας στοίχημα μεγαλύτερο από το υψηλότερο στοίχημα που αντιμετωπίζει. Οι παίκτες που δεν έχουν ακόμη ενεργήσει πρέπει, είτε να αντιμετωπίσουν το αυξημένο στοίχημα [τοποθετώντας το (call) ή αυξάνοντάς το και πάλι (re-raise)], είτε να αποσυρθούν από το παιχνίδι (fold). Όταν ένας παίκτης ανακοινώσει την πρόθεσή του να τοποθετήσει στοίχημα μεγαλύτερο από το υψηλότερο στοίχημα που αντιμετωπίζει, να κάνει δηλαδή raise, υποχρεούται και να το πράξει.

*86. «Re-buy» (Ρημπάι / Νέα, επαναληπτική, αγορά μαρκών): *
Ένας παίκτης δύναται να προβεί σε νέα, επαναληπτική, αγορά μαρκών, χωρίς να έχουν τελειώσει οι αρχικές μάρκες του. Στους διαγωνισμούς (tournaments / τουρνουά) πόκερ του παρόντος άρθρου, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αγοράς πρόσθετων μαρκών (επαναληπτικής συμμετοχής), εφόσον παρέχεται από τους ειδικούς όρους και προϋποθέσεις του διαγωνισμού.

*87. «Re-raise» (Ριρέιζ / Επαυξάνω): *
Η επαύξηση ενός αυξηθέντος στοιχήματος.

*88. «River» (Ρίβερ): *
Είναι η πέμπτη και τελευταία κοινόχρηστη κάρτα που μοιράζεται μετά το «Turn», δηλαδή μετά το πέρας του τρίτου γύρου πονταρίσματος.

*89. «Round» (Ράουντ / Κύκλος): *
Ο κύκλος (γύρος) στοιχημάτων, που τοποθετούνται από τους παίκτες, έπειτα από το μοίρασμα των καρτών, ή μια σειρά καρτών ή χεριών που μοιράζονται.

*90. «Satellite» (Σατελάιτ / Δορυφορικός ή Περιφερειακός διαγωνισμός): *
Ένας διαγωνισμός, το βραβείο (κέρδος) του οποίου είναι η είσοδος / δικαίωμα συμμετοχής ενός ή περισσοτέρων παικτών σε ένα κύριο διαγωνισμό. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, το Καζίνο έχει δικαίωμα να μην εισπράττει τέλος συμμετοχής (tournament registration fee) ή Αρχικό χρηματικό ποσό συμμετοχής [δωρεάν (χωρίς αντίτιμο) χορήγηση μαρκών διαγωνισμού, (entry stake)] για το διαγωνισμό αυτόν. Έχει επίσης δικαίωμα, να εισπράττει και τα δύο ως άνω ποσά και να ορίζει αυτά σε αξία ακόμη και χαμηλότερη από την αντίστοιχη του κύριου διαγωνισμού. Στη μεν περίπτωση που δεν έχει εισπραχθεί τέλος συμμετοχής, δε δημιουργείται προμήθεια (γκανιότα) και αντίστοιχα Μικτό Κέρδος Παιχνιδιών για το Καζίνο, στη δε περίπτωση που έχουν εισπραχθεί και τα δύο ως άνω ποσά, η συνολική προμήθεια / γκανιότα (συνολικό δικαίωμα παρακράτησης) του Καζίνο ισούται με το άθροισμα, σε ευρώ, του τέλους συμμετοχής όλων των συμμετεχόντων παικτών του διαγωνισμού, επιμερίζεται δε, σε κάθε τραπέζι του Καζίνο, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα της παραγράφου Γ.6., του παρόντος άρθρου.

*91. «Showdown» (Σόουντάουν / Αποκάλυψη καρτών): *
Η αποκάλυψη των καρτών, που λαμβάνει χώρα μετά την ολοκλήρωση του τελικού γύρου τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων, για να αποδειχθεί ποιος έχει το καλύτερο χέρι (το καλύτερο φύλλο / τον καλύτερο συνδυασμό καρτών).

*92. «Shuffle» (Σάφλ / Ανακάτεμα): *
Η διαδικασία ανακατέματος των καρτών πριν το μοίρασμα φύλλων στους παίκτες, είτε η διαδικασία αυτή γίνεται αποκλειστικά με τα χέρια από τον κρουπιέρη, είτε με τη χρήση εγκεκριμένης Συσκευής ανακατέματος τραπουλόχαρτων (SHUFFLER) για πόκερ.

*93. «Side pot/s» (Σάιντ ποτ/ς / Δευτερεύον/-τα ποτ/ς ή Παράπλευρο/-α ποτ/ς): *
Το ποτ που δημιουργείται με τα στοιχήματα των παικτών, που ακολουθούν την κίνηση ενός παίκτη να προβεί στην ενέργεια «All-in», να τοποθετήσει δηλαδή, όλες τις μάρκες του στο ποτ (pot). Το ποτ αυτό, που διακρίνεται από το προηγούμενο (main pot), ολοκληρώνεται με τις μάρκες του δεύτερου, κατά σειρά, παίκτη, ο οποίος, επίσης, επιλέγει να προβεί, κατά τη διάρκεια του ίδιου χεριού, στην ενέργεια «All-in». Αυτό είναι το πρώτο δευτερεύον / παράπλευρο ποτ ενός χεριού. Μπορεί να υπάρξουν περισσότερα του ενός παράπλευρα ποτς σε ένα χέρι, εάν περισσότεροι του ενός παίκτες προβούν στην ίδια ενέργεια («All-in») κατά τη διάρκεια του ίδιου χεριού. Τα ποτς αυτά ονομάζονται, διαδοχικά, πρώτο, δεύτερο, τρίτο, κ.λπ., παράπλευρα ποτς. Βλέπε και «Main pot».

*94. «Small blind button» (Σμολ μπλάιντ μπάτον / Ο δείκτης του μικρού τυφλού στοιχήματος): *
Ο δείκτης που το Καζίνο χρησιμοποιεί, προκειμένου να καταδείξει, ότι ένας παίκτης έχει μεν τοποθετήσει το μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημα του παιχνιδιού, έχει, όμως, παραλείψει να τοποθετήσει το μικρό τυφλό στοίχημα του παιχνιδιού.

*95. «Split openers» (Σπλιτ όπενερς / Ανοιγμα ποτ με κάρτες που, στη συνέχεια, αντικαθίστανται): *
Σε παιχνίδια [συνήθως σε αυτά τα οποία επιτρέπεται η αντικατάσταση μερικών εκ των καρτών ενός παίκτη (draw games)], όπου ένας ελάχιστος αριθμός καρτών απαιτείται για να ανοίξει / ξεκινήσει το ποτ: η ενέργεια ενός παίκτη να ανοίγει το ποτ κι έπειτα να δίδει για αντικατάσταση κάποια, ή και όλα τα φύλλα που απαιτείτο να έχει (και είχε), προκειμένου ν ανοίξει το ποτ. Τυπικά, η πράξη αυτή απαιτεί τη δήλωση, από τον παίκτη, ότι τα φύλλα του έχουν γίνει σπλιτ και την τοποθέτηση κατά μέρος, της κάρτας (ή των καρτών), που απομακρύνθηκαν για να αλλαχθούν, προς εξέταση.

*96. «Split pots» (Σπλιτ ποτς / Διάσπαση των ποτς): *
α) Η διάσπαση / το μοίρασμα του ποτ, στην περίπτωση που περισσότερα του ενός χέρια αποδεικνύονται ισοδύναμα, κατά την αποκάλυψη των καρτών και κερδίζουν από κοινού το ποτ. β) Η διάσπαση / το μοίρασμα του ποτ, σε περισσότερους του ενός παικτών, σύμφωνα με τους όρους και προϋποθέσεις ενός διεξαγόμενου διαγωνισμού. γ) Η συμφωνία μεταξύ δύο ή περισσότερων παικτών να μοιρασθούν το ποτ, η οποία, όμως, απαγορεύεται.

*97. «String bet» (Στρινγκ μπετ / Τοποθέτηση στοιχήματος με δύο κινήσεις): *
Η τοποθέτηση στοιχήματος στο ποτ ή η αύξηση αυτού, η οποία πραγματοποιείται με περισσότερες της μίας κινήσεις στοιχηματισμού του παίκτη, π.χ. ένας παίκτης τοποθετεί μάρκες στο ποτ και επιστρέφει στις μάρκες που έχει μπροστά του, για να πάρει κι άλλες. Οι τοποθετήσεις αυτού του είδους απαγορεύονται.

*98. «Stud games» (Σταντ γκέιμς): *
Παραλλαγές του παιχνιδιού πόκερ, στις οποίες οι παίκτες λαμβάνουν μία ή περισσότερες καλυμμένες (κλειστές) κάρτες και έως τέσσερις κάρτες ανοικτές (με αποκαλυμμένη την εμπρόσθια όψη τους / φανερή την αξία τους), ενώ δεν μοιράζονται καμία κοινόχρηστη κάρτα με τους άλλους παίκτες που συμμετέχουν στο παιχνίδι.

*99. «Substantial action» (Σαμπστάνσιαλ άκσον / Ουσιαστική ή Βασική ενέργεια»: *
Η ουσιαστική / βασική ενέργεια, που γίνεται από δύο ή περισσότερους παίκτες, όπως: η παραίτηση του παίκτη από το δικαίωμά του να ξεκινήσει το γύρο τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων, διατηρώντας, όμως, το δικαίωμά του να προβεί σε κάποια ενέργεια (δράση / κίνηση / action), όταν άλλος παίκτης ποντάρει (check), η τοποθέτηση στοιχήματος (bet), η τοποθέτηση στοιχήματος ίσου με το υψηλότερο (call), ή η αύξηση αυτού (raise), η ενέργεια του παίκτη να αποσυρθεί από το παιχνίδι (fold / pass).

*100. «Suit» (Σουτ / Είδος & χρώμα τραπουλόχαρτων): *
Κάθε μία από τις τέσσερις κατηγορίες καρτών, από τις οποίες αποτελείται η τράπουλα, δηλαδή: τα μπαστούνια (spades), οι κούπες (hearts), τα καρό (diamonds) και τα σπαθιά (clubs).

*101. «Table stakes» (Τέιμπλ στέικς / Το εμφανές στοίχημα του τραπεζιού πριν την έναρξη ανακατέματος των καρτών): *
Η απαίτηση να στοιχηματίζουν οι παίκτες, κατά τη διάρκεια οιουδήποτε χεριού, μόνο βάσει των ελάχιστων και μέγιστων ορίων στοιχημάτων του τραπεζιού, έως το ποσό που διαθέτουν μπροστά τους στο τραπέζι και που είναι εμφανές σε όλους, κατά την αρχή του οποιουδήποτε χεριού.

*102. «Table transfer» (Τέιμπλ τράνσφερ / Μεταφορά ή αλλαγή τραπεζιού): *
Η αλλαγή / μεταφορά ενός ή περισσοτέρων παικτών, από ένα τραπέζι συγκεκριμένου παιχνιδιού σε ένα άλλο τραπέζι του ιδίου παιχνιδιού, στο οποίο ισχύουν και τα ίδια όρια.

*103. «Tournament» (Τούρναμεντ / Τουρνουά / Διαγωνισμός): *
Διαγωνισμός πόκερ του παρόντος άρθρου, ο οποίος διεξάγεται: με καθορισμό του δικαιώματος παρακράτησης του Καζίνο (της γκανιότας), με έπαθλα και ειδικούς όρους και προϋποθέσεις, που αποφασίζονται και ανακοινώνονται από το Καζίνο, γίνονται δε αποδεκτοί από τους συμμετέχοντες παίκτες, με την υποβληθείσα αίτησή τους για συμμετοχή σε αυτόν, προ της έναρξης της διεξαγωγής του.

*104. «Tournament chips» (Τούρναμεντ τσιπς / Μάρκες τουρνουά / Μάρκες διαγωνισμού): *
Το Καζίνο εκδίδει, με λογότυπό του, σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο / , του άρθρου 10, του παρόντος Κανονισμού, ειδικές σειρές μαρκών, που προορίζονται για χρήση στα τραπέζια τυχερών παιχνιδιών, μόνον όταν σε αυτά διεξάγονται οι διαγωνισμοί των παιχνιδιών πόκερ του παρόντος άρθρου. Οι μάρκες αυτές, που δεν έχουν χρηματική αξία σε ευρώ, αλλά αντιστοιχούν σε πόντους / μονάδες (tournament chips have point value, but no cash or money value), αναγράφουν, αριθμητικά, το πλήθος των πόντων (μονάδων) στους οποίους κάθε μία αντιστοιχεί (π.χ. 5, 10, 25, 50, 100, 500, 1.000, 5.000, 10.000 πόντους κ.λ.π.) και όχι χρηματική αξία σε ευρώ. Οι μάρκες που αναγράφουν, αριθμητικά, το ίδιο πλήθος πόντων είναι ιδίου χρώματος και κάθε είδος μαρκών με διαφορετικό πλήθος πόντων (μονάδων), εκδίδεται σε διαφορετικό χρώμα από όλες τις άλλες. Οι μάρκες αυτές αποκτώνται, καταγράφονται, διανέμονται, χρησιμοποιούνται, παρακολουθούνται, διαχειρίζονται και αποθηκεύονται με τρόπο που αποφασίζει το Καζίνο, ακόμη και σε χώρους διαφορετικούς του ταμείου αυτού (όπως, αποθηκευτικούς χώρους), για δε τις μάρκες αυτές, δεν ισχύει η υποχρέωση καταχώρησής τους στο βιβλίο μαρκών και πλακών τραπεζιών, της παραγράφου 2.η), του άρθρου 11, του παρόντος Κανονισμού.

*105. «Tournament registration fee» (Τούρναμεντ ρετζιστρέισον φι / Τέλος εγγραφής ή συμμετοχής σε διαγωνισμό): *
Η αξία, σε ευρώ, του ειδικού τέλους, το ύψος του οποίου αποφασίζεται από το Καζίνο και καταβάλλεται από κάθε παίκτη, (χωριστά και πλέον του αρχικού χρηματικού ποσού συμμετοχής του), για την απόκτηση δικαιώματος συμμετοχής του σε διαγωνισμό πόκερ. Το ποσό τέλους συμμετοχής σε διαγωνισμό δεν υπολείπεται του 10% και δεν υπερβαίνει το 15% της αξίας του αρχικού ποσού συμμετοχής κάθε παίκτη στον ίδιο διαγωνισμό. Η συνολική προμήθεια / γκανιότα (συνολικό δικαίωμα παρακράτησης) του Καζίνο ισούται με το άθροισμα, σε ευρώ, του τέλους συμμετοχής όλων των συμμετεχόντων παικτών του διαγωνισμού, επιμερίζεται δε, σε κάθε τραπέζι του Καζίνο, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα της παραγράφου Γ.6., του παρόντος άρθρου.

*106. «Turn» (Τερν): *
Είναι η τέταρτη κοινόχρηστη κάρτα που μοιράζεται μετά το «flop», δηλαδή μετά το πέρας του δεύτερου γύρου πονταρίσματος.

*107. «Under the gun» (Άντερ δε γκαν / Στη χειρότερη θέση): *
Σε αυτή τη θέση, ευρίσκεται ο πρώτος παίκτης στα αριστερά του παίκτη εκείνου, που τοποθετεί το μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημα (είναι ο τρίτος ή τέταρτος στα αριστερά του δείκτη του κρουπιέρη). Αυτός είναι ο πρώτος παίκτης που θα ενεργήσει στο χέρι.

*108. «Wager» (Γουέιτζερ / Στοιχηματίζω / Στοίχημα): *
H ενέργεια, κατά την οποία ο παίκτης τοποθετεί μάρκες στο ποτ, σε οποιονδήποτε γύρο στοιχημάτων, αλλά και οι μάρκες οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούνται για τοποθέτηση (ή και αύξηση) στοιχήματος.

*109. Κουτί φύλαξης γκανιοτών (Πόκερ): *
Μέσα στο κουτί (ταμείο) αυτό, γίνεται η συλλογή των χρημάτων του δικαιώματος του Καζίνο (προμήθειας / γκανιότας). Όταν η γκανιότα εισπράττεται σε μάρκες αξίας, πρόκειται για το κουτί φύλαξης του άρθρου 10, περ.1α του παρόντος Κανονισμού (FLOAT), και όταν εισπράττεται σε χαρτονομίσματα, πρόκειται για το κουτί φύλαξης του άρθρου 10 περ.1β του παρόντος Κανονισμού (DROP BOX).


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Συγκεντρωτικά, χωρίς τους ορισμούς, με κάποιες διορθώσεις και λίγες συμπληρώσεις (πολλές από αυτό το γλωσσάρι):



*ace*
| | άσος
*action*
| ενέργεια, πράξη, δράση | 
*action out of turn*
| ενέργεια (πράξη) εκτός σειράς | 
*add-on*
| | αγορά επιπλέον μαρκών
*all-in*
| όλα μέσα, ρέστα | 
*ante ή ante wager*
| αρχικό στοίχημα | 
*bet*
| στοιχηματίζω, στοίχημα | 
*betting round*
| γύρος τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων | 
*betting structure*
| δομή στοιχηματισμού, τρόπος τοποθέτησης στοιχημάτων | 
*big bet*
| μεγάλο στοίχημα | 
*big blind*
| μεγάλο τυφλό στοίχημα | 
*blind bet ή blind*
| τυφλό στοίχημα | μπλάιντ
*blind game*
| παιχνίδι με τυφλά στοιχήματα | 
*board*
| ανοικτές κοινόχρηστες κάρτες ή ανοικτές κάρτες στο χέρι | τραπέζι
*boxed card*
| ανοιχτή κάρτα | 
*bring in*
| βάζω μέσα | 
*broken game*
| παιχνίδι που διακόπηκε | 
*burn*
| καίω | 
*burn card*
| καμένη κάρτα | 
*buy in*
| αγοράζω | 
*call*
| τοποθετώ το υψηλότερο στοίχημα που αντιμετωπίζω | τα βλέπω
*cap*
| κορυφή, ανώτατο ποσό γκανιότας | 
*cardroom ή card area*
| χώρος διεξαγωγής παιχνιδιών πόκερ | αίθουσα πόκερ
*cards speak*
| μιλούν οι κάρτες | 
*check*
| κάνω τσεκ, δικαίωμα | ντούκου
*check out*
| αναχωρώ | πάσο
*check-raise*
| δικαίωμα & αύξηση | 
*collection*
| συλλογή | 
*collusion*
| συνέργεια ή συνεργασία | 
*commission ή rake*
| προμήθεια ή γκανιότα | 
*common card*
| κοινή κάρτα | 
*community cards*
| κοινόχρηστες κάρτες | 
*cut*
| κόψιμο | 
*cut card ή cutting card*
| κάρτα κοψίματος | 
*dead blind*
| ανενεργό τυφλό στοίχημα | 
*dead hand*
| άκυρο χέρι, χέρι που δεν διεκδικεί το ποτ | 
*deal*
| μοίρασμα | 
*deal around*
| μοίρασμα πέριξ ενός παίκτη | παράκαμψη παίκτη, «πήδημα»
*dealer*
| κρουπιέρης | 
*dealt-out button*
| δείκτης αποκλεισμού | 
*deck*
| τράπουλα | 
*deck change*
| αλλαγή τράπουλας | 
*defective deck*
| ελαττωματική τράπουλα | 
*discards*
| χρησιμοποιημένες κάρτες | σκαρταρισμένα
*draw ή five-card draw*
| παιχνίδι αποσυρομένων και ανταλλασσομένων καρτών | 
*entry stake*
| αρχικό χρηματικό ποσό συμμετοχής σε διαγωνισμό | 
*exposed card ή flashed card*
| κάρτα που, πιθανότατα, εξετέθη σε κοινή θέα | 
*fixed bet ή structured bet*
| προκαθορισμένο στοίχημα | 
*fixed limit ή structured limit*
| πόκερ με προκαθορισμένα όρια στοιχήματος | 
*flexible bet ή spread limit ή unstructured limit*
| κυμαινόμενο στοίχημα | 
*flop*
| πτώση & αποκάλυψη καρτών | 
*fold ή pass*
| απόσυρση, πάσο | 
*fouled deck*
| αλλοιωμένη τράπουλα | 
*free card*
| ελεύθερη κάρτα ή ντούκου | 
*hand*
| χέρι / φύλλο, συνδυασμός καρτών | 
*head to head ή heads up*
| μονομαχία | 
*hole cards*
| κρυφές κάρτες | 
*limit game*
| παιχνίδι με όρια | 
*limits*
| όρια | 
*little blind ή small blind*
| μικρό αρχικό τυφλό στοίχημα | 
*live blind*
| ζωντανό τυφλό στοίχημα | 
*lock-up button ή reserve button*
| δείκτης κράτησης ή δέσμευσης θέσης | 
*main pot*
| πρωτεύον ποτ | βασικό ποτ
*minimum buy-in*
| η ελάχιστη αγορά συμμετοχής | 
*misdeal*
| λανθασμένο μοίρασμα | 
*missed blind*
| μη τοποθετηθέν τυφλό στοίχημα | 
*muck*
| απορριφθείσες κάρτες | απόρριψη
*no limit*
| χωρίς όριο | 
*odd chip*
| μονή / περιττή μάρκα | 
*open pair ή exposed pair*
| ανοικτό ή εκτεθειμένο ζεύγος | 
*opening bet*
| το πρώτο στοίχημα | 
*opening fill*
| αρχική προκαταβολή, άνοιγμα τραπεζιού | 
*over-blind bet ή straddle bet*
| υπέρτερο τυφλό στοίχημα | 
*pickup*
| συλλογή μαρκών παίκτη που απουσιάζει επί μακρόν | 
*pot*
| ποτ, σύνολο στοιχημάτων | 
*pot limit*
| με όριο στοιχήματος το ποτ | 
*protecting a hand*
| προστατεύοντας το χέρι | 
*race-off*
| μάρκες εκτός διαγωνισμού | 
*raise*
| αυξάνω το υψηλότερο στοίχημα που αντιμετωπίζω | (κάνω) ρελάνς
*rake*
| προμήθεια λέσχης, γκανιότα | 
*rank*
| τάξη ή σειρά ή ιεράρχηση | κατάταξη
*re-buy*
| νέα / επαναληπτική αγορά μαρκών | 
*re-raise*
| επαυξάνω | συμπληρωματική ρελάνς
*river*
| | πέμπτο φύλλο
*round*
| κύκλος | γύρος
*satellite*
| δορυφορικός ή περιφερειακός διαγωνισμός | 
*showdown*
| αποκάλυψη καρτών | άνοιγμα φύλλων
*shuffle*
| ανακάτεμα | 
*side pot*
| δευτερεύον / παράλληλο ποτ | 
*split openers*
| άνοιγμα ποτ με κάρτες που, στη συνέχεια, αντικαθίστανται | 
*split pots*
| διάσπαση των ποτ | 
*starting hand*
| | αρχικό φύλλο
*string bet*
| τοποθέτηση στοιχήματος με δύο κινήσεις | 
*substantial action*
| ουσιαστική ή βασική ενέργεια | 
*suit*
| είδος & χρώμα τραπουλόχαρτων | 
*table stakes*
| το εμφανές στοίχημα του τραπεζιού πριν την έναρξη ανακατέματος των καρτών | 
*table transfer*
| μεταφορά ή αλλαγή τραπεζιού | 
*tournament*
| τουρνουά, διαγωνισμός | 
*tournament chips*
| μάρκες τουρνουά, μάρκες διαγωνισμού | 
*tournament registration fee*
| τέλος εγγραφής ή συμμετοχής σε διαγωνισμό | 
*turn*
| | 
*under the gun*
| στη χειρότερη θέση | 
*wager*
| στοιχηματίζω, στοίχημα | 
*wild card*
| | μπαλαντέρ
*winning hand*
| | ο συνδυασμός που κερδίζει


----------

